# autocruise starblazer



## nigee (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi all just brought a 54 plate starblazer large garage , any tips or info would be great cheers N


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi nigee and congratulations on your new purchase.
The Starblazer has a great layout and a good kitchen with the swing out extra work top.
I am sure you will have some fabulous trips ahead of you.
What sort of information are you looking for?
Enjoy!

Val


----------



## nigee (Aug 23, 2012)

*Starblazer*

Hi Val in my cupboard which is over the fridge i have a switched socket and i do not know what its for i have read the operating guide and havnt found it , it's not for the truma water heater so i am a bit stuck can you shed some light on it for me many thanks Nigel


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

If it's a socket does it matter what it's for? you decide.
Or is it a switched spur? to isolate the fridge


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Now you'll have to stump up £12.50 to reply :lol:


----------

